# My cold bloodied killer



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

well she acts like it :rasp: (please click to enlarge pic for better qaulity )

View attachment 62649


View attachment 62650


View attachment 62651


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

cute little ferret


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

cute


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

CUTE


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i always wanted a ferret but i don't want to spend over 100 bucks on somethin that only lives for 6 to 8 years. now if i could get one for 50 bucks it would be a different story. nice ferret though man.

J-Rod


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Does it stink Doc?
The first shot is awesome!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Those are great shots, and a cute little ferret



smokinbubbles said:


> i always wanted a ferret but i don't want to spend over 100 bucks on somethin that only lives for 6 to 8 years. now if i could get one for 50 bucks it would be a different story. nice ferret though man.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1039893[/snapback]​


100 bucks! There about £10 over here!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome pics


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> Those are great shots, and a cute little ferret
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much is that in american? also don't you live by europe casue thats close to were they are found. that might be why. so your mission for this summer is to go catch me one and send it to me, good luck.









J-Rod


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Does it stink Doc?
> The first shot is awesome!
> [snapback]1039971[/snapback]​


not at all she is descented and i clean her little box 2-3times a do (she craps alot) and i give her bi odor in her water so her crap dont smell as bad.they have still a slight musky odor but its actually very pleasent


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> piranhasrule said:
> 
> 
> > Those are great shots, and a cute little ferret
> ...


Its less then $20 i think. Iv seen 2 of them run across the road in the same place, i might have to go out and catch myself one now i know where they are lol


----------

